# Scrog?



## jomchimpo (Jan 28, 2008)

so this would be great for a few stealthy outdoors locations, but how would the yield compare to the normal upright way? rumors, facts, lies, word on the street, all appreciated


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 28, 2008)

do you plan on visiting your outdoor grow daily?... it won't grow in a correct scrog fassion on it's own... the plant will simply grow THROUGH the screen and continue growing up like it always does. you have to manipulate the plant to grow in the scrog fassion.

did I spell fassion right?:confused2:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 28, 2008)

cheers for that info vancouver cozz i was thinkin of doin scrog to my outdoors


----------



## jomchimpo (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks vancouver, its fashion btw, i guess scrog's not for me, weekly visits will most likely be the case


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> did I spell fassion right?:confused2:


maybe:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

don't be too hard on this old fart's spelling... I'm always/either drunk and/or stoned... and I could never spell anyways....


----------



## jomchimpo (Jan 30, 2008)

just messin with ya, thanks for your help


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 14, 2009)

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> thanks vancouver, its fashion btw, i guess scrog's not for me, weekly visits will most likely be the case


Weekly visits?What you might consitter is tying your stems down.This creates a short fat bush! Plus its cheap and simple.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6621
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6613
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6622


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah that!:goodposting: 

tie her down so she looks like a giant spider all sprawled out on the ground.....im gonna try it this summer


----------

